# Fernbedienung tut auch ohne lirc, leider falsch

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier eine IR Fernbedienung mir einem Empfänger welcher per USB angeschlossen ist.

Das Ding kommt von SpeedLink und nennt sich SL-6399.

Nach dem ich jetzt alles mögliche probiert hab, um LIRC die Tasten beizubringen, stell ich fest, dass der Rechner auch Signale empfängt, wenn LIRCd gar nicht läuft. Wenn ich also ne Shell offen hab die irgendwelche Zahlen auf der Fernbedienung drücke, werden diese empfangen und stehen dann in der Shell. 

Hier noch ein paar Infos:

```
lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1241:e000 Belkin

```

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices

...

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1241 Product=e000 Version=0110

N: Name="HOLTEK USB To PS2 Devic"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:04.3-2.2/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: EV=120003

B: KEY=10000 7 ff800000 7ff febeffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: LED=1f

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1241 Product=e000 Version=0110

N: Name="HOLTEK USB To PS2 Devic"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:04.3-2.2/input1

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

H: Handlers=kbd mouse1 event4 

B: EV=10000f

B: KEY=7fff 42c32a7 bf0d4440 0 0 1f001f c04 807c000 267bfa d941dfed 9e0040 0 0 0

B: REL=143

B: ABS=3fff01 0

...

```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/lircd                                                    

# Options to pass to the lircd process

#LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

LIRCD_OPTS="-H default  -d /dev/input/event3"

```

```
dmesg

...

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: HOLTEK USB To PS2 Devic as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [HOLTEK USB To PS2 Devic] on usb-0000:00:04.3-2.2

input: HOLTEK USB To PS2 Devic as /class/input/input4

input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HOLTEK USB To PS2 Devic] on usb-0000:00:04.3-2.2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

...

```

edit:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usbhid                 19296  0 

lirc_mceusb2            8196  0 

lirc_dev                9716  1 lirc_mceusb2

snd_seq_midi            6432  0 

snd_pcm_oss            31392  0 

snd_mixer_oss          13440  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            23168  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4608  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32848  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

rtc                    10160  0 

i2c_viapro              7060  0 

via686a                10504  0 

hwmon                   2820  1 via686a

i2c_isa                 4352  1 via686a

snd_ens1370            13092  1 

snd_rawmidi            15648  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_ens1370

snd_seq_device          5388  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_pcm                45060  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ens1370

snd_timer              15492  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_ak4531_codec        7168  1 snd_ens1370

snd                    31332  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ens1370,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_ak4531_codec

snd_page_alloc          7176  2 snd_ens1370,snd_pcm

8139too                20096  0 

8139cp                 17792  0 

mii                     4096  2 8139too,8139cp

nvidia               3658476  12 

pcspkr                  2816  0 

b2c2_flexcop_pci        6296  14 

b2c2_flexcop           16780  1 b2c2_flexcop_pci

mt352                   5124  1 b2c2_flexcop

mt312                   6532  1 b2c2_flexcop

bcm3510                 8452  1 b2c2_flexcop

stv0297                 6528  1 b2c2_flexcop

nxt200x                11780  1 b2c2_flexcop

firmware_class          7552  3 b2c2_flexcop,bcm3510,nxt200x

lgdt330x                6788  1 b2c2_flexcop

stv0299                 7816  1 b2c2_flexcop

lgh06xf                 2944  1 b2c2_flexcop

dvb_pll                 9092  2 b2c2_flexcop,lgh06xf

i2c_core               12928  13 i2c_viapro,via686a,i2c_isa,b2c2_flexcop,mt352,mt312,bcm3510,stv0297,nxt200x,lgdt330x,stv0299,lgh06xf,dvb_pll

via_agp                 7552  1 

agpgart                19416  2 nvidia,via_agp

uhci_hcd               18444  0 

usbcore                86792  4 usbhid,lirc_mceusb2,uhci_hcd

parport_pc             29028  0 

parport                23880  1 parport_pc

```

/edit

Was muss ich tun, damit ich lirc nutzen kann ?

Sollte ich evtl. die HID unterstützung im Kernel wieder deaktivieren ?

----------

## tazinblack

So, nach langem Rumprobieren hab ich jetzt tatsächlich Reaktionen seitens irw auf das Drücken von irgendwelchen Tasten.

Leider hab ich jetzt das Problem, dass das USB IR device eigentlich zwei devices liefert :

```
 cat /proc/bus/input/devices

...

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1241 Product=e000 Version=0110

N: Name="HOLTEK USB To PS2 Devic"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:04.3-2.2/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: EV=120003

B: KEY=10000 7 ff800000 7ff febeffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: LED=1f

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1241 Product=e000 Version=0110

N: Name="HOLTEK USB To PS2 Devic"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:04.3-2.2/input1

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input5

H: Handlers=kbd mouse0 event3 

B: EV=10000f

B: KEY=7fff 42c32a7 bf0d4440 0 0 1f001f c04 807c000 267bfa d941dfed 9e0040 0 0 0

B: REL=143

B: ABS=3fff01 0

... 
```

Nehm ich jetzt die Signale vom device /dev/input/event3 tut ca. die Hälfte der Tastatur und mit /dev/input/event2 dann die andere Hälfte.

Tja jetzt hab ich den Salat.

Hat da jemand ne Idee ?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Problem gelöst? 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4087519-highlight-.html#4087519

Bei mir funktieoniert alles. Mit lirc.

----------

## tazinblack

Ne, leider nicht.

Werd wohl mal nach nem anderen IR Empfänger suchen oder selber einen bauen.

Weitere Lösungsansätze sind natürlich jederzeit willkommen!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Müßte da bei devices nicht etwas in der Art wie 

```
...remote control...
```

stehen? Poste mal die ganze Ausgabe von 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices 
```

. Oder war's das schon?

----------

## tazinblack

Das ist ja das Problem, dieses olle Ding ist sowohl eine Tastatur als auch eine Maus.

Und da hab ich keine Ahnung, ob das windowsseitig normal so ist. Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich das Ding mal an ein Windoof anschließen??! 

Das probier ich mal ...

----------

